
Responsive Elements - nvk
http://kumailht.com/responsive-elements/
======
bowerbird
this is one of the most brilliant tools imaginable.

once we understand how to use the flexibility that is only _hinted_ at, with
this tool, we will start to be on our way to a web that is _much_smarter_ at
displaying our content in the best manner possible.

i've been looking for someone to make this conceptual breakthrough for
_years_, so i'm very glad to see it.

kudos, kumail, for your ability to "think different".

-bowerbird

------
shloime
Anyone care to explain the cons of using this?

~~~
lutusp
Not a list of cons exactly, but it's trying to take an innate property of CSS
and browsers and make it seem like a breakthrough, an innovation. It isn't.

With the linked article's methods one can create a horizontal expansion tool.
But we can already do that by horizontally stretching the browser's window. In
fact, using Chrome, I can horizontally stretch this HN submission window and
produce the same effect.

